# A2- chroma acrylics- heavy body



## chelelart (May 17, 2016)

Hello all,
I have been using liquitex in my classroom for years. In an attempt to lower my cost I have switched over to Chroma A-2 heavy body acrylics. I sampled a lot of paints and I found them to be the best for the price. Although I now have been noticing that my students will paint one day, 24 hours later paint over the dried layer and the color is picking up from the under layer. I never had these issues with liquitex and as a matter of fact always tell my students that they should not worry about disturbing the lower layer once allowed to dry. Anyone have any experience with this? Or have any idea what we could be doing wrong. We are mixing the leftover liquitex paints with A-2 but also cant imaging why that is an issue. I am stumped.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Different brands of acrylics should be compatible with each other. Nevertheless, the Liquitex binder must be somewhat incompatible with the Chroma binder, so that it slows drying, probably. I can't think of any other explanation. After all, 24 hours is sometimes sufficient for overpainting when using oils! /Mats


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have seen that problem with Chroma's Ateliar Interactive but that's a feature of the paint. Their binder medium will take care of that.


----------

